

Netduino Plus (With Ethernet and Micro SD capabilities) - vyrotek
http://www.netduino.com/netduinoplus/specs.htm

======
vyrotek
Public Beta Notes:
[http://forums.netduino.com/index.php?/topic/390-introducing-...](http://forums.netduino.com/index.php?/topic/390-introducing-
netduino-plus-public-beta-notes/)

